
Room temperature superconductivity - agarttha
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.01482
======
ogreveins
Holy shit. I'm reading through the paper and citations right now. This is
making me giddy. Last time I heard the furthest we got was with materials
under unreasonable amounts of pressure. If this pans out things are going to
change big time.

